# The Only October Surprise Hillary Fears



## Flanders

http://media.breitbart.com/media/2016/07/HillaryAmerica-640x480.jpg

*A movie critical of Hillary Clinton & Company is the best voters will get: *

Dinesh D’Souza’s latest film, Hillary’s America: The Secret History of the Democratic Party, is off to a strong start at the box office after opening to an estimated $77,500 from just three theaters this weekend.​
Dinesh D’Souza’s ‘Hillary’s America’ Off to Strong Start at Box Office
       by Daniel Nussbaum
       17 Jul 2016

Dinesh D'Souza's 'Hillary's America' Off to Strong Start at Box Office - Breitbart​
*Showing Hillary’s America on television is the only October Surprise she would kill to prevent. Nothing else is left that could pass as a surprise. Let’s face it, every lie she ever told, every foul thing she ever did to this country, has been in the public domain since Benghazi.  

Unfortunately, the Clinton’s have a knack for barring the truth from appearing on television; so getting D’Souza’s movie on TV on, or near, October 28 is a longshot at best.

I mention television because I do not go to movie theaters. Seeing Hillary’s America on TV is the best way I have of  reviewing its content.*


----------



## tyroneweaver

In October we'll all be watching the Cincinnati Reds in the World Series.


----------



## Moonglow

tyroneweaver said:


> In October we'll all be watching the Cincinnati Reds in the World Series.


I'll be watching football...


----------



## BULLDOG

Another bunch of lies designed to take teabagger's money. They think that the more they spend on silliness like this, the more hope that some of it might be true.


----------



## Moonglow

BULLDOG said:


> Another bunch of lies designed to take teabagger's money. They think that the more they spend on silliness like this, the more hope that some of it might be true.


Dinesh D’Souza is the busiest right winger propagandista money can buy..


----------



## BULLDOG

Moonglow said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bunch of lies designed to take teabagger's money. They think that the more they spend on silliness like this, the more hope that some of it might be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh D’Souza is the busiest right winger propagandista money can buy..
Click to expand...



Busy,but not very effective. Not a single person has been convinced bu any of his crap. If they don't already believe it to start with, nothing in any of his movies will convince anybody.


----------



## Freewill

You do make the point I have been making.  Everything is out in the open about Mrs. Tuzla.  The lies, the deceit, the foreign donors, the putting national security at risk, all of it.  Thus now it will just sound like background noise.  I have also said I think that the democrat propaganda is some of the best since 1945.


----------



## Moonglow

BULLDOG said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bunch of lies designed to take teabagger's money. They think that the more they spend on silliness like this, the more hope that some of it might be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh D’Souza is the busiest right winger propagandista money can buy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Busy,but not very effective. Not a single person has been convinced bu any of his crap. If they don't already believe it to start with, nothing in any of his movies will convince anybody.
Click to expand...

Oh it affects the ignorant masses that have no idea...I put him on the same level as Micheal Moore...


----------



## Flanders

*Television is Hillary Clinton's primary venue. Her propaganda machine is all the more frightening when you realize that television reaches millions more than books and music, and television reinforces the message week after week.*

. . . 15 television shows supporting Hillary Clinton for president – including at least five based on fictionalizations of her real life.

   That’s 189 hours of “Hillary-positive” airtime right there.

   Then there have been at least seven songs praising Hillary Clinton, including a rap creation by Kendrick Lamar.

   “More than 24 children’s books aimed at kids as young as four years old have been published, singing Clinton’s praises, since 1994, and several more are set to be released right after this month’s Democratic convention,” MRC reported.​
Hollywood has already voted for Hillary Clinton
       Posted By Bob Unruh On 07/23/2016 @ 5:10 pm

Hollywood has already voted for Hillary Clinton​
*It is a good thing children cannot vote. Unfortunately, brainwashed children can vote after they grow up:

NOTE: There are no pro-Hillary theater movies. Selling tickets for a pro-Hillary movie tanking at the box office is too risky —— especially after every TV series featuring a Hillary character bombed in the ratings. The best Hollywood can do for her in a theater movie is to insert Hillary horse manure in a variety of movie plotlines without actually saying her name.

Selling Hillary’s magnificence for more than two decades took its toll as Congressional Committees and the result of an FBI criminal investigation showed. Hillary might not be too big to punish, but she sure as hell is too saintlike to shit on.

Question: How can a saint be wrong when she only wants to help?*

Foreign governments gave millions to foundation while Clinton was at State

Foreign governments gave millions to foundation while Clinton was at State​


http://cdn.spectator.org/wp-content...058/2016.7.21-Clinton-Foundation-Vultures.jpg

*Finally, weigh the message in the only movie critical of Hillary against more than two decades of her deification.*


Flanders said:


> Showing Hillary’s America on television is the only October Surprise she would kill to prevent.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.


----------



## BULLDOG

Flanders said:


> *Television is Hillary Clinton's primary venue. Her propaganda machine is all the more frightening when you realize that television reaches millions more than books and music, and television reinforces the message week after week.*
> 
> . . . 15 television shows supporting Hillary Clinton for president – including at least five based on fictionalizations of her real life.
> 
> That’s 189 hours of “Hillary-positive” airtime right there.
> 
> Then there have been at least seven songs praising Hillary Clinton, including a rap creation by Kendrick Lamar.
> 
> “More than 24 children’s books aimed at kids as young as four years old have been published, singing Clinton’s praises, since 1994, and several more are set to be released right after this month’s Democratic convention,” MRC reported.​
> Hollywood has already voted for Hillary Clinton
> Posted By Bob Unruh On 07/23/2016 @ 5:10 pm
> 
> Hollywood has already voted for Hillary Clinton​
> *It is a good thing children cannot vote. Unfortunately, brainwashed children can vote after they grow up:
> 
> NOTE: There are no pro-Hillary theater movies. Selling tickets for a pro-Hillary movie tanking at the box office is too risky —— especially after every TV series featuring a Hillary character bombed in the ratings. The best Hollywood can do for her in a theater movie is to insert Hillary horse manure in a variety of movie plotlines without actually saying her name.
> 
> Selling Hillary’s magnificence for more than two decades took its toll as Congressional Committees and the result of an FBI criminal investigation showed. Hillary might not be too big to punish, but she sure as hell is too saintlike to shit on.
> 
> Question: How can a saint be wrong when she only wants to help?*
> 
> Foreign governments gave millions to foundation while Clinton was at State
> 
> Foreign governments gave millions to foundation while Clinton was at State​
> 
> 
> http://cdn.spectator.org/wp-content...058/2016.7.21-Clinton-Foundation-Vultures.jpg
> 
> *Finally, weigh the message in the only movie critical of Hillary against more than two decades of her deification.*
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing Hillary’s America on television is the only October Surprise she would kill to prevent.
Click to expand...



That movie has almost as much credibility as an Alex Jones rant.


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.


*To JakeStarkey: Only if you measure a documentary against Gone With The Wind:*

D'Souza's 'Hillary's America' Debuts with Box Office Success
   Sunday, 17 Jul 2016 11:03 PM

D'Souza's 'Hillary's America' Debuts with Box Office Success​
​


----------



## Freewill

Flanders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> *To JakeStarkey: Only if you measure a documentary against Gone With The Wind:*
> 
> D'Souza's 'Hillary's America' Debuts with Box Office Success
> Sunday, 17 Jul 2016 11:03 PM
> 
> D'Souza's 'Hillary's America' Debuts with Box Office Success​
> ​
Click to expand...


the problem for D'Souza, everyone does know the history of the democrat party.  Maybe not some of the rank and file but those most influential certainly know.  The rank and file don't care as long as on the first of the month a check arrives. 

How did the turn over from Republican to Democrat occur for blacks?  My opinion is that the crime organizations took over the major cities cause that is where the money is.  Naturally crime syndacates would be attacked to the party of the KKK, Jim Crow, segregation and back room deals.  Those very easily bought off.  So the major cities became havens for the democrat party.  This is where the poor black Americans gravitated too for no other reason then, again, that is where the money is.  So blacks became democrats as a matter of survival in a democrat world. There was no place in the democrat cities for Republicans as it is today.  Mix in a great deal of propaganda and history is forgotten.

How blacks can still cling to the democrat party today is simple.  In my neck of the woods the democrats were entrenched big time.  To get a state or local county job a person had to change their registration to democrat.  All elected positions were democrat selected during the primary.  But there is light at the end of the tunnel, we have has a Republican take over of local politics.  It took a whole lot of fed up democrats, the ones that changed party to get a job, to accomplish what I thought would never happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The film made $77,000 plus in three theaters.  That means 9 to 10 thousand saw it, all homers for Trump.  No, it was not a success.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Blacks don't vote GOP because of the folks in the GOP that would end civil rights.


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> Blacks don't vote GOP because of the folks in the GOP that would end civil rights.


*To JakeStarkey: Please! Not that old chestnut again. The truth is that most Americans would end special privileges. That is not the same as an end to Civil Rights for EVERY AMERICAN.

Incidentally, here is one black guy who likes the GOP:*

President Obama’s Kenyan half-brother wants to make America great again — so he’s voting for Donald Trump.

   “I like Donald Trump because he speaks from the heart,” Malik Obama told The Post from his home in the rural village of Kogelo. “Make America Great Again is a great slogan. I would like to meet him.”

   Obama, 58, a longtime Democrat, said his “deep disappointment” in his brother Barack’s administration has led him to recently switch allegiance to “the party of Lincoln.”​
Why Obama’s half-brother says he’ll be voting for Donald Trump
       By Isabel Vincent
       July 24, 2016 | 5:26am

Why Obama’s half-brother says he’ll be voting for Donald Trump | New York Post​


----------



## JakeStarkey

The psychopathology of Flanders steps from behind the denials and is clear for all to see.

No, most Americans would do nothing of the sort.

Now Flanders is reduced to quoting a Kenyan in Africa for support of his silliness.


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> Now Flanders is reduced to quoting a Kenyan in Africa for support of his silliness.


*To JakeStarkey: What is your point, asshole?*

Obama plans to trek back to the US to vote for Trump in November. Obama used to live in Maryland, where he worked for many years as an accountant and is registered to vote there, public records show. 

Why Obama’s half-brother says he’ll be voting for Donald Trump | New York Post​


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.


*To JakeStarkey: You might want to disavow your review:*

For the first time, “Hillary’s America” made the New York Times Bestseller list, coming in second behind another book exposing Clinton’s past behavior, just two weeks after its release.

   The movie, first appearing in theaters on the eve of the Democrat convention, has already become the top-grossing documentary of 2016, and, with a gross of $6.3 million on Thursday, has joined the list of top-10 grossing political documentaries of all time. With its current momentum, “Hillary’s America” is expected to surpass Michael Moore’s “Roger & Me” — gross $6.7 million — this weekend.

   Indeed, IndieWire has dubbed D’Souza “the conservative Michael Moore.”​
'Hillary's America' No. 2 New York Times Best Seller
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 07/30/2016 @ 1:43 am

‘Hillary’s America’ No. 2 New York Times Best Seller​


----------



## JakeStarkey

Why?  It is a documentary that grosses poorly in comparison to all movies released.

The hard core rabid right wing comrade knows it is there, but almost no body other than comrades watch it.

It has no influence on the election.


----------



## Freewill

JakeStarkey said:


> The psychopathology of Flanders steps from behind the denials and is clear for all to see.
> 
> No, most Americans would do nothing of the sort.
> 
> Now Flanders is reduced to quoting a Kenyan in Africa for support of his silliness.



Just admit it Jake, truth and honesty doesn't mean a damn thing to you.  Get on with it, admit it.  Then that will make all your posts more understandable.  You and Hillary liars laying in the same bed.


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> The hard core rabid right wing comrade knows it is there, but almost no body other than comrades watch it.


*To JakeStarkey: Get real. Tens of millions will watch it if it gets past Hillary’s television guardians:*


Flanders said:


> Unfortunately, the Clinton’s have a knack for barring the truth from appearing on television; so getting D’Souza’s movie on TV on, or near, October 28 is a longshot at best.


----------



## Flanders

Green Party presidential nominee Dr. Jill Stein called Hillary Clinton “too big to jail” in spite of her “abuse of the rules“ during her CNN town hall on Wednesday night.​
Stein: Clinton ‘Too Big to Jail’ in Spite of ‘Abuse of the Rules’
       BY: David Rutz  
       August 17, 2016 9:41 pm

Stein: Clinton ‘Too Big to Jail’ in Spite of ‘Abuse of the Rules’​



http://s1.freebeacon.com/up/2016/08/tree-hugger-e1471299198130.jpg

*Stein and her tree huggers should forget about the Department of Justice and question Hillary’s sainthood: *


Flanders said:


> Hillary might not be too big to punish, but she sure as hell is too saintlike to shit on.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.


Kind of like her book.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like her book.
Click to expand...

Not at all.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
Click to expand...

Her book certainly wasn't a big seller.  I don't think they even made enough to cover her advance.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her book certainly wasn't a big seller.  I don't think they even made enough to cover her advance.
Click to expand...

Most political biographies don't sell well.  Why would they?


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her book certainly wasn't a big seller.  I don't think they even made enough to cover her advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most political biographies don't sell well.  Why would they?
Click to expand...

Because the person is interesting, influential, and have a compelling life story.  Her's failed rather badly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted, poorly attended yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her book certainly wasn't a big seller.  I don't think they even made enough to cover her advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most political biographies don't sell well.  Why would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the person is interesting, influential, and have a compelling life story.  Her's failed rather badly.
Click to expand...

Your opinion does not matter.  If you have some proof, then show it.


----------

